# Glamour Tub Shoot - B&W - Semi NSFW - Critiques welcome



## bburzycki (Mar 6, 2010)

2 Gallons of Milk
2 Dozen Flowers
1 Hot Model

Lighting:
1 Large 44" Umbrella
1 Strobe


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 6, 2010)

Really bad BW conversion. Looks gray with little contrast


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 6, 2010)

Love the concept and the execution..

Not that I don't like the B & W but I think it would be stunning in color 

Cheers, Don


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the color version would look good or  even with selective coloring if your going to do B&W. Very intersting (milk bath)...for the shot. I like the selection of flowers.
Gorgeous model... her skin is flawless, and i love her eyes!


----------



## bell (Mar 7, 2010)

The composition is adorable. The model is beautiful. The B&W conversion needs a bit of contrast. A classic glamour shot.

Great start. Just needs more image editing. Would love to see it in its original color version as well.


----------



## katerolla (Mar 8, 2010)

this is a beautiful high key effect I love it


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the composition, but I don't understand why you would use flowers and milk in a B&W image.  I think color would pop as well.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 8, 2010)

katerolla said:


> this is a beautiful high key effect I love it


 
i going to have to peacefully disagree here. i dont think this is high-key (though i could be wrong). high-key has always seemed more drastic and intentional than this, to me.
this is a BEAUTIFUL pic, chock full of great composition and balance, with a side of sexy. but i do agree that the BW seems a bit flat and would benefit from some contrast or levels bump.

GREAT shot overall though!:thumbup:

*edit*
just to clarify, the OP's avatar is high-key to me. someone please correct me if im wrong though...or i'll google high-key lol.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd be interested in seeing a color version.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 10, 2010)

eh, she's got that "i want it look" which gives it a more pornographic feel


----------



## red1013 (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the way her butt and breasts form an symetrical look


----------



## woodywalters (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the image, my only suggestion, I would have put baby oil on her skin, and than pored the milk over her.  This would have left traces of milk beading up on her skin.  Her eyes are wonderfully done.  
Woody walters


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the pose and the creativity, just work on the B&W composition and you're golden.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was that ritz cracker supposed to be there??

Besides that, Beautiful light....octabox?*****


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 6, 2010)

Brent, where are you ?  

I see you choose not to allow editing, I did a quick brightness/contrast and felt it was an improvement... IMO.  

Cheers, Don


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! 

Black and white is a wonderful choice for this photograph, and the conversion is terrific!

There's no need to always use the entire range of grays, especially with this subject and setting.  The range used is a perfect choice.

VERY NICE!  Absolutely stunning.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 6, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> i going to have to peacefully disagree here. i dont think this is high-key (though i could be wrong). high-key has always seemed more drastic and intentional than this, to me....  just to clarify, the OP's avatar is high-key to me. someone please correct me if im wrong though...or i'll google high-key lol.



Googling might not help.  SO many people have got this wrong for SO long, "high key" is beginning to take on a modern day connotation.

In still photography, high key refers to content:  white or very light subject shot in a white or very light setting with white or very light propping.  The subject is in key with the surroundings.  It's as simple as that.

-Pete


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow......this is an amazing idea!! I just wish it was a little darker.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 30, 2011)

Ha, her butt kindof forms a heart.


----------



## andwecarryon (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this photo, I would love to see more like it or similar ideas!


----------

